# Kohler Elevance rising wall tub



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

So, here's what we have. This is an ada bubble massage tub. http://www.kohler.com/bold-independ...Name=AIP+Elevance+RWB&productNumber=1914-GRBW

I am wondering if any of you have installed or dealt with this unit. The installation manual is 168 pages and Kohler recommends an install time of 35-40 hours.

They also recommend access from all sides when installing and requires three 1 1/2" waste lines.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I would also be open to an alternative if anyone has a recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMB TIME said:


> So, here's what we have. This is an ada bubble massage tub. http://www.kohler.com/bold-independ...Name=AIP+Elevance+RWB&productNumber=1914-GRBW
> 
> I am wondering if any of you have installed or dealt with this unit. The installation manual is 168 pages and Kohler recommends an install time of 35-40 hours.
> 
> They also recommend access from all sides when installing and requires three 1 1/2" waste lines.


its 168 pages because its in several languages and repeats itself, gave a quick read of the english version, sounds like alot of work and you still have to step over the side that just drops down, and a nightmare if its anything like the rest of the kohler products, $12,000 plus for list and thats just the tub, there are other brands out there that have a door that just swings in and makes the seal, this thing has a ton of electronics in it...good luck..where did you see 35-40 hrs install time?
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/8/prweb10991744.htm


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

The Kohler rep at the showroom said an average install with upgrades was 35-40 hrs.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMB TIME said:


> The Kohler rep at the showroom said an average install with upgrades was 35-40 hrs.


better get that in writing so when you give the install estimate they dont jump out a window...


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

We've installed one before. I was just a helper at the time and my journeyman struggled with complicated things in general. It was still a lot of work, though. I'll think it had (3) 2" drains you had to hook up to it. Or maybe it was (2) 2" drains, waste and overflow each, and then a vent line. I meant to take a picture of it earlier since I was at the job where it was installed. But like he said, it has lots of stuff in it and a massive step.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice tub. But a step almost 20" from the floor. Not too bad, though. Just have to be able to lift your leg at least and roll into it. The sliding door's outer layer is like a cheap thin plastic, though. Not even thick plastic.








There's also the gap where the door has to slide. So depending on how picky a person might be, they might not like the look of that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just wait till it needs repair, as most kohler stuff does..well sux for the owner, not the installer..20 inch is higher than most tubs I dont know how its ada certified??


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just wait till it needs repair, as most kohler stuff does..well sux for the owner, not the installer..20 inch is higher than most tubs I dont know how its ada certified??


I don't know ADA requirements since we do only residential and that's not something we mess with a lot. If they consider this to be a tub seat, the maximum allowed by ADA is 19". I just glanced real quick at my tape when I set it down on the floor. It looked more than 19" to me but I may not of had the door pushed completely down all the way either. I just lowered the door and took a measurement from the floor. On the bright side, they also have a walk-in shower with a bench. They can go just sit in there once their tub explodes.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Lol...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm off the hook, customer went to Green Bay to check out tub. Did not like the height of door to get in. Will be installing zero threshold shower instead.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input Snowy


----------

